# New Member from Husker land



## Pillowflip (Feb 28, 2016)

40. And thanks to all my hard work in the gym Im the proud owner of a brand new Partial Knee Replacement.  Just getting back into the swing of things and can now 
do 45 mins of cardio pain free! Now I can burn off all the fat Ive gained over the last 3 months post surgery.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Feb 29, 2016)

Hahaha, sucks man. Damn a knee replacement sounds like a bitch. Keep at it bro you'll hit your goals in no time. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Feb 29, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## the_predator (Mar 1, 2016)

Welcome to IMF and feel free to pm me with any questions you may have. Good to have you!


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 3, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (Mar 3, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## usmc111001 (Mar 4, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 5, 2016)

*It?s been brought to my attention that as a board rep I should not ignore the new members section.*


*Soooooo????*


*Welcome to the forum.*
*Please be sure to read and follow the rules.*
*You will find a wealth of valuable information and experience in the forum posts and the community veterans.*
*Remember?RESEARCH, RESEARCH, RESEARCH.*
*We look forward to your constructive contributions to this community.*


----------

